# Carte Nvidia GeForce 6800 Ultra compatible  G5?



## chaman59 (21 Mars 2014)

Hello again, 

j'ai tracé les forums, mais j'ai pas vu de topic dédié...

Voilà, je vais récupérer une Nvidia GeForce 6800 Ultra, mais je ne sais quel modèle EXACT, et en surfant, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait une édition "Mac" à l'origine, mais la différence entre les deux (version PC et version Mac)dépasse mes compétences, apparemment, il s"'agit d'un petit adaptateur.

Est-ce rhédibitoire, ou y'aura-t-il moyen d'utiliser cette carte sur mon G5, en la bidouillant ou la flashant?

Marssi bôcouuup


----------



## huguesdelamure (21 Mars 2014)

chaman59 a dit:


> Hello again,
> 
> j'ai tracé les forums, mais j'ai pas vu de topic dédié...
> 
> ...




Si je peux me permettre, il n'y aurait pas une ROM a flasher aussi ?


----------



## chaman59 (21 Mars 2014)

Re-bonjour...Ben, justement, pas sûr, parce que entretemps je suis tombé sur ce vieux topic, mais assez "pro", et si mon anglais n'est pas trop naze, il semblerait que cette carte, à l'époque, ait été compatible "telle quelle" PC/MAC (la raison en étant que Apple "controlait" en partie Nvidia):

Questions on the Mac Nvidia 6800 Ultra DDL Graphics card

Apparemment, la seule différence entre la version PC et la version MAC serait une broche "molex" de plus pour faire appel à une alim extérieure (?!?!)....

Quelqu'un qui s'y connait bien pourrait-il me confirmer? Car je n'ai pas trouvé, justement, de sujet sur une éventuelle conversion ou flash de rom sur cette carte...et de plus j'y connais que dalle là-dessus, snif.


----------



## huguesdelamure (21 Mars 2014)

chaman59 a dit:


> Re-bonjour...Ben, justement, pas sûr, parce que entretemps je suis tombé sur ce vieux topic, mais assez "pro", et si mon anglais n'est pas trop naze, il semblerait que cette carte, à l'époque, ait été compatible "telle quelle" PC/MAC (la raison en étant que Apple "controlait" en partie Nvidia):
> 
> Questions on the Mac Nvidia 6800 Ultra DDL Graphics card
> 
> ...




Je vais regarder ça de plus près 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h16 ----------




chaman59 a dit:


> Re-bonjour...Ben, justement, pas sûr, parce que entretemps je suis tombé sur ce vieux topic, mais assez "pro", et si mon anglais n'est pas trop naze, il semblerait que cette carte, à l'époque, ait été compatible "telle quelle" PC/MAC (la raison en étant que Apple "controlait" en partie Nvidia):
> 
> Questions on the Mac Nvidia 6800 Ultra DDL Graphics card
> 
> ...




Ok alors visiblement c'est un connecteur en plus sur les cartes MAC au niveau du connecteur AGP, la chose a faire ça serait d'utiliser le SATA (sur le G5 c'en est de mémoire) avec un convertisseur vers MOLEX (pas très cher) et de relier la carte avec. 
ÉDIT : c'est bien ce que je pensais, la broche en plus, c'est celle de l'ADC. Mais ça ne change rien. Ça marche mais il faut l'alimenter en MOLEX


----------



## chaman59 (21 Mars 2014)

Hello mister,

Bon, heu, ça se complique un peu, car j'avais cru comprendre que justement, il n'était pas besoin d'alimentation "externe" (à la carte), supplémentaire....mais je me casse peutêrte la tête pour rien: 

Si la carte que je vais bientôt avoir est en PCI, est-ce que je peux tout bêtement l'installer sur un des ports du PCI du G5....et aussi, la question qui tue, mais puisque je n'utilise en général qu'un seul écran, l'alimentation en SATA + molex est elle INDISPENSABLE?:mouais:

Je répête que je n'y connais rien en cartes graphiques, hein..., hum hum...


----------



## huguesdelamure (22 Mars 2014)

Pour faire simple, la différence entre la carte PC et la carte MAC c'est que le connecteur est placé differemment. Et oui l'alimentation est indispensable. Le PCI ne suffira pas


----------



## chaman59 (22 Mars 2014)

Salut Hughes,

Bon, je pense que j'y verrai plus clair lorsque j'aurai cette  carte entre les mains (si je gagne mon enchère Ebay ), et donc tu dis qu'il suffirait juste d'un adaptateur comme ça:



  ??????

Jusqu'ici, je n'ai encore eu que des antiquités récupérées de ci- de-là....rien qui demande une connexion supplémentaire....et il va falloir que je lui trouve une prise SATA, because j'ai installé OS Leopard en RAID 0 :lol:


----------



## huguesdelamure (22 Mars 2014)

chaman59 a dit:


> Salut Hughes,
> 
> Bon, je pense que j'y verrai plus clair lorsque j'aurai cette  carte entre les mains (si je gagne mon enchère Ebay ), et donc tu dis qu'il suffirait juste d'un adaptateur comme ça:
> 
> ...




Ben doubleur SATA, y' en a dans mon école  
et la carte est puissante, donc gourmande, donc elle a besoin de plus de jus 

Ps: oui c'est cet adaptateur


----------



## chaman59 (24 Mars 2014)

Salut Hughes, 
eh bien merci pour tes réponses ...J'ai remporté mon enchère pas chère, et donc une magnifique carte GeForce 6800 ultra, mais pour PC, comme décite ci-dessus, donc j'attends quelques jours, genre une semaine, le temps de trouver l'adaptateur et le doubleur Sata et je reviens te harceler pour quelques conseils pour un vieux newbee


----------



## huguesdelamure (25 Mars 2014)

chaman59 a dit:


> Salut Hughes,
> eh bien merci pour tes réponses ...J'ai remporté mon enchère pas chère, et donc une magnifique carte GeForce 6800 ultra, mais pour PC, comme décite ci-dessus, donc j'attends quelques jours, genre une semaine, le temps de trouver l'adaptateur et le doubleur Sata et je reviens te harceler pour quelques conseils pour un vieux newbee




Pas de souci, le forum est la pour ça


----------



## chaman59 (1 Avril 2014)

Salut Hughes,

Bon, eh bien ça va s'arréter là côté bidouillage , car j'ai du mal comprendre nos échanges, avec le vendeur de la carte sur ebay, mais celle-ci est clairement en PCI, donc impossible de la monter sur le G5 en remplacement de la 5200 d'origine...donc je vais la revendre ou la garder pour un futur PC, et j'ai dans la foulée trouvé une ATI radeon 9600 XT d'occase pour 17 euros...en AGP cette fois, c'est sûr 

Merci pour ton aide, et donc cette histoire est...:

RESOLUE


----------



## huguesdelamure (2 Avril 2014)

chaman59 a dit:


> Salut Hughes,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oki, bonne nouvelle alors, bonne journée


----------

